# HELP, Shirts flaking off after few months done



## Screenprincellc (Dec 16, 2012)

So I have printing a photo on a comfort color shirts came out looking so great I hung one in the window for people to see. Although they looked great after a few months of wear and washing, they have started to flake off. Can you explain why this would happen. Thanks.


----------



## splathead (Dec 4, 2005)

What printing method are you using?


----------



## Screenprincellc (Dec 16, 2012)

I am totally new to this so I am not real sure. I know we did a under coat of white. Flashed it and white again. flashed an then put the black over. If I had to guess it would be because it wasnt 100% cured. But like I said I am totally new to this. If I knew how to upload a picture on here I would


----------



## splathead (Dec 4, 2005)

With the limited info I would guess that the underbase was fully cured before applying the black. The underbase has to be semi-cured for the black ink to be able to stick to it.

Is it just the black that's flaking?

There are instructions to post a picture below in the quick reply section. See the link?


----------



## Screenprincellc (Dec 16, 2012)

Well I just learned that you cannot copy and paste... But what your saying makes sense...


----------



## Jinxplay (May 18, 2014)

theres surely a need for more curing time, if the underbase is not completly cure it star to fall slowly, if youre using anything to make the ink thinner, try not to use to much


----------

